# Bleeding AND ovulating after miscarriage?



## luckiest

I had a miscarriage at 8wks in October. I bled heavily for 7 days and then it stopped. We intended to wait a couple of cycles to try again, but I ovulated sooner than expected the next cycle (my cycles are usually 6-8 wks long, and I o'ed two weeks post MC) and we accidentally "caught" that egg. I started spotting at 13DPO, got a pos test the next day, but then started heavy bleeding two days later. I assume either a very early loss or a chemical pregnancy.

The period after the second loss was strange - heavy, thin, bright red blood with very little tissue. It continued for 7 days, then stopped for two days, then I started spotting again. On the second day of spotting I started having ovulation pain and EWCM along with the spotting. This would have been 14 days after the first bout of spotting began, only 10 days after the 'real' bleeding started.

I researched and found that mid-cycle spotting is fairly common after a miscarriage. However, I've now gone from spotting to heavier bleeding, like a light/medium period. It's the same thin, bright red blood as the previous period.

Also, the ovulation pain was much more intense than what I usually experience - it was genuinely painful at times rather than just mildly sore. And it is still lingering four days later; usually it lasts two days, sometimes three. It is getting better each day, it's just very strange that it's lasting so long.

I had no idea that it was even possible to bleed and ovulate at the same time. I would've thought that whatever hormonal imbalance is causing me to bleed like this would also have prevented me from ovulating.

I am seeing my midwife later this week, but whatever insight anyone can give me in the meantime would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy

luckiest, I'm so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, I don't have any insights to share, but I couldn't read and not reply. I hope that others here are able to offer some insights and that your appointment on Thursday will be helpful. Sending support your way!


----------



## miso happy

Luckiest, I'm sorry for your loss. I was with you in the May 2014 DDC and also left in Oct  I don't have any insights but was wondering what your midwife said, if you care to share. My cycle also is trying to get back on track, although we aren't TTC.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## luckiest

Happy, thank you for the support!

Since the original post I have continued bleeding, now for 25 days almost continuously. It's like I'm having super short pseudo cycles - bleed 6 days, two days off, bleed 5days, two days off, bleed 7 days...the pain did go away entirely, which is reassuring.

Miso, I finally got labs back from my midwife. I still have some hcg left, my level was 218. Going back next week to draw again and make sure levels are dropping. It's possible that I have a bit of retained tissue or something.

We also tested my progesterone, although not knowing what phase of my cycle I'm in, it doesn't give much information. It was 2.8,which would be low for a luteal phase, but might be normal for a follicular phase...who knows.

I started a progesterone cream to see if that helps me stop bleeding. When it does stop and it seems like my cycle is returning, I will start using a saliva collection kit that the midwife have me. I take saliva samples on certain cycle days and send it into the lab. It will look at all of my cycle hormones.

I'm totally shelving TTC for the time being, which is so hard to do because we'd already been trying for a year before the losses. I need time to heal emotionally and physically though. It's been very hard for me to not be resentful of the two other women close to me who got pregnant at the same time as me, watching them progress. It's really hard. The bleeding is also making me crazy - I feel like I can't move on until it stops. It's really dragging out the grieving process. Plus the mistrust in my body I have now (also an issue before)...just lots of layers of awful.


----------

